
China Rivalry May Put the U.S. Back in the Coup Business - AndrewBissell
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-05-12/china-rivalry-may-put-the-u-s-back-in-the-coup-business
======
aiscapehumanity
As if it ever (edit: truly) stopped?

~~~
AndrewBissell
A better headline might have been "... the Overt Coup Business."

